# Halloween Jokes



## Halloween Fan 2017 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

yes right, Halloween is coming! Tuesday is the day and to get into the right mood I think it would be funny to tell some Halloween jokes. 

Ok, back to the topic, I start..

Q: What is the most important subject a witch learns in school?
A: Spelling

Q: What room does a ghost not need?
A: A living room!

What do you call a dancing ghost? Polka-haunt-us 

Which ghost is the best dancer? The Boogie Man!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Q: Why don't skeletons cross the street?

A: They don't have the guts to do it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MODE NOTE: the video link has been removed from the original posting due to cursing/language. 

Curse words are not allowed per Halloween Forum's rules. 

Please do not post that anywhere else on this site.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A Skeleton walked into a Bar and said:"Give he a Beer and a Mop!"


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Where do ghosts buy their sheets?

Bed Bath and Beyond....


----------



## phobiafriends (Aug 21, 2018)

These were great!


----------



## frostieae (Aug 24, 2018)

My last person who went on a date with me died....so in a sense she ghosted me.


----------



## Badge (Aug 22, 2017)

Great dad jokes!


----------



## Wacky mole (Aug 27, 2018)

Why do witches ride brooms?

Because vacuum cleaners are too heavy!!!!!!


----------



## selenacordon (May 17, 2019)

The best with control remote, haha or food with blood


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Q: Why don't zombies eat Wookies?

A: Too Chewy...


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

How do you fix a broken jack-o-lantern? With a pumpkin patch!


----------

